

One minute of mind games - sachin_m
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sm.mindgames

======
fasteo
>Uses one or more of: files on the device such as images, videos, or audio,
the device's external storage

Nope

~~~
sachin_m
That permission is required for saving screenshots of your final score, if you
would like to share it with your friends.

